# Shooting your fridge can be hazardous................



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Ya know, there are times when you really have to stop and wonder what in the Hell is going thru the minds of others. 

I never would have thought a fridge..............:anim_lol:


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey, six months (or more) it was blowing up a riding lawnmower,,,
I've slept since then but I think the flying blade got someone.

Yep, here it is on youtube,,,
Man lost a leg.

Darwinism at it's finest.









Aarond

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

:anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:

Thanks, Aarond!


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

That fridge must had some pounds of Tannerite. 
Note: when attacked by the Zombie refrigerator shoot it in the back.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Shit, I thought I was bad shooting at aerosol cans. I quit when one came buzzing by my head.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

AZdave said:


> That fridge must had some pounds of Tannerite.
> Note: when attacked by the Zombie refrigerator shoot it in the back.


I wonder if the door of the fridge was latched. That would have caused the Tannerite to build even more pressure within the fridge before the door finally blew off. (Like one of those pressure cooker IED devices)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I wonder if the door of the fridge was latched. That would have caused the Tannerite to build even more pressure within the fridge before the door finally blew off. (Like one of those pressure cooker IED devices)


Never seen a fridge with a _latch_. Most just have a weak magnet that keeps them closed. It just takes a couple of lbs. of force to open um.

Now, if someone had taken a chain and wrapped it around the fridge tightly and secured it, then yes, I think the term "latch" would be appropriate, as you used it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BackyardCowboy said:


> I wonder if the door of the fridge was latched. That would have caused the Tannerite to build even more pressure within the fridge before the door finally blew off. (Like one of those pressure cooker IED devices)





paratrooper said:


> Never seen a fridge with a _latch_. Most just have a weak magnet that keeps them closed. It just takes a couple of lbs. of force to open um...


Back when I was younger, all refrigerator doors had hold-closed latches.
(I still have one, in my basement workshop, which contains my store of powder, primers, and bullets. It's locked.)

That changed in (I think) the 1970s, after a couple of times, kids were found dead inside discarded refrigerators.

First, there was a big ad campaign to tell us to remove the door from any 'fridge being discarded.
Then they started making them with magnet closures that even a small child could defeat.

My guess is that the 'fridge we see in the stupidity video had a latch.
Otherwise, the door would've been more likely to merely blow open, not to fly off like a cannonball.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Never seen a fridge with a _latch_.


Oh, Come ON PT. You're old enough to remember fridges that had latches and not magnets. Back before kids were getting shut in fridges.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I remember freezers that had latches. And, a few really old fridges.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

The latches on fridges and freezers where for use when placed outside.
Not common any more.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

I do remember taking an old fridge to the county dump,,,
This was back in the very early 60's.

My Pop was so angry that the guy at the gate made him take the door off the fridge,,,
He kept saying that any kid stupid enough to get into a fridge deserved to smother to death.

My Pop was kinda crusty back then,,,
He mellowed out a lot in his senior years.

I do know it was illegal in Oklahoma to dump any appliance/item that had a door,,,
Our neighbor was fined a significant chunk of change just for having an old fridge (with the door) in his side yard.

Aarond

. 

Aarond

.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

We found one of those old refrigerators out in the middle of the desert with it's door closed. How it got there was beyond me? We didn't dare open it. It's still there if anyone wants to have a peek.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> We found one of those old refrigerators out in the middle of the desert with it's door closed. How it got there was beyond me? We didn't dare open it. It's still there if anyone wants to have a peek.


Aw come on......where's your sense of adventure?

It could have been filled with cash........or not. :watching:

Or, maybe the corpse of an unsolved murder.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> Aw come on......where's your sense of adventure?
> 
> It could have been filled with cash........or not. :watching:
> 
> Or, maybe the corpse of an unsolved murder.


I was thinking it was maybe Jimmy Hoffa? It's off of 96 somewhere between Hillside and Bagdad if you want to check it out.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> I was thinking it was maybe Jimmy Hoffa? It's off of 96 somewhere between Hillside and Bagdad if you want to check it out.


If it's not stainless steel, it won't fit in with the rest of our appliances. Any chance it has the water dispenser in the door? Ice maker maybe?

It'd have to be in extremely good condition before I'd make a trip to go take a look at it. :watching:


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> We found one of those old refrigerators out in the middle of the desert with it's door closed. How it got there was beyond me? We didn't dare open it. It's still there if anyone wants to have a peek.


If Indiana Jones is inside there, it's probably radioactive.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> Any chance it has the water dispenser in the door? Ice maker maybe?


It has a water dispenser, there are so many rust holes that just opening the door releases water. (Plus the water has lots of (rusty) iron in it, so you won't need an iron supplement)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BackyardCowboy said:


> It has a water dispenser, there are so many rust holes that just opening the door releases water. (Plus the water has lots of (rusty) iron in it, so you won't need an iron supplement)


Whatsa' matter with you? Nothing rusts in Arizona!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> If it's not stainless steel, it won't fit in with the rest of our appliances. Any chance it has the water dispenser in the door? Ice maker maybe?
> 
> It'd have to be in extremely good condition before I'd make a trip to go take a look at it. :watching:


You might be a little too late. I already notified the American Pickers TV show, they're on their way. They promised to open it up on their next episode. Those guys love to get their hands dirty and find the unexpected. I'd love to see their faces if indeed Jimmy Hoffa was stuffed into that thing. I wonder if they'd sell the corpse to the highest bidder?

At any rate, I detest those who trash this place, I'd just like to see somebody get it the hell outta' the desert. It's much too heavy for my wife and I to carry out and it's inaccessible to get to with my truck. There's a whole bunch of narrow trails back there. Someone must have used an ATV and a small trailer to get it there? Or maybe by helicopter?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

desertman said:


> You might be a little too late. I already notified the American Pickers TV show, they're on their way. They promised to open it up on their next episode. Those guys love to get their hands dirty and find the unexpected. I'd love to see their faces if indeed Jimmy Hoffa was stuffed into that thing. I wonder if they'd sell the corpse to the highest bidder?
> 
> At any rate, I detest those who trash this place, I'd just like to see somebody get it the hell outta' the desert. It's much too heavy for my wife and I to carry out and it's inaccessible to get to with my truck. There's a whole bunch of narrow trails back there. Someone must have used an ATV and a small trailer to get it there? Or maybe by helicopter?


Probably one of those black ones. :watching:


----------

